# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Σιώτης Παναγιώτης

## Polyneikos

*Παναγιώτης Σιώτης…

*

*Ο πολυνίκης αθλητής…Ο Παγκόσμιος Πρωταθλητής…Το «βαρύ πυροβολικό» του Ελληνικού* *Bodybuilding**…*



Πολλοί χαρακτηρισμοί μπορούν να αποδοθούν σε αυτόν τον χαρισματικό πρωταθλητή του οποίου η παρουσία σε αγώνες δεν άφηνε περιθώρια σκέψης στους κριτές για την πρωτιά…






 



Από μικρός είχε τάση στα δυναμικά αθλήματα…Σε ηλικία 14 ετών ξεκίνησε ελεύθερη πάλη κάνοντας πρωταθλητισμό, μεταπήδησε στην άρση βαρών και τελικά κατέληξε στο σιδερένιο άθλημα.





Η Πρώτη του αγωνιστική του παρουσία ήταν το 1991 στο Πρωτάθλημα Κεντρικής Ελλάδος…Κατόπιν ακολούθησαν πολλές συμμετοχές και αρκετές πρωτιές ….Οι σημαντικότερες του διακρίσεις :

ü 1993 1os Mr Ελλάς+90 IFBB
ü 1994 2os Mr Ελλάς+90 IFBB (1oς Μεντης Παυλος)
ü 1995 1os Mr Ελλάς+90 IFBB
ü 1997 1os Kεντρική Ελλάδα
ü 1997 1ος Mr Ελλάς +90 IFBB ,
ü 1997 1ος Μεσογειονίκης +90 IFBB 
ü 1998 Mr Ελλάς +90 ΠΕΣΔ
ü 1999 Γενικος Νικητης MrΕλλάς Κεντρικης Ελλάδας +90 ΠΕΣΔ
ü 1999 Mr Ελλάς +90 ΠΕΣΔ
ü 2002 Γενικός ΝικητηςΕλλάς +90 ΠΕΣΔ
ü 2002 Γενικός Νικητης Nabba Grand Prix Κρήτης
ü 2002 Γενικός Νικητης Nabba Grand Prix Πελοποννήσου
ü 2004 Γενικός Νικητης 3ο Κυπελλο Αθλότυπος
ü 2004 1ος Μr Eλλάς Nabba
ü 2004 1os Παγκόσμιος Πρωταθλητής Nabba
ü 2006 Γενικός Νικητης Μr Οδύσσεια Wabba
ü 2006 7os Παγκόσμιος Πρωταθλητής Wabba
ü 2008 3os Παγκόσμιος Πρωταθλητής Nabba


Ένας πλήρης αθλητής, με απόλυτη συμμετρία ,μυϊκότητα και άψογο ποζάρισμα που ταιριάζει σε Αμερικανό επαγγελματία…Κατά πολλούς ο καλύτερος ποζερ του Ελληνικού bbing…



Ένας από τους τελευταίους ενεργούς αθλητές της παλιάς ποιοτικής φουρνιάς Πρωταθλητών. Εκτός από αγωνιστικός αθλητής είναι και ιδιοκτήτης γυμναστηρίου στην Λαμία καθώς και προετοιμάζει άλλους αθλητές…

Κατά δική του ομολογία ανέφερε ότι ο επόμενος του αγωνιστικός στόχος θα είναι το 2010…Παναγιώτη περιμένουμε το επόμενο σου βήμα !!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Θα ακολουθησει εκτενες φωτογραφικο ρεπορταζ ...Εnjoy !!!

υ.γ. Ευχαριστω τον φίλο Νεμεσις για τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες του Σιώτη,,αρκετα σπάνιες..Γενικα θα ακολουθησει καποιο φωτογραφικο ρεπορτάζ από φωτογραφίες από πολλές πηγες που έχω μαζεψει εδω και αρκετα χρόνια..Αν καποιος δει καποια προσωπικη του φωτό να με συγχωρέσει,αν θιχτει μπορεί να επικονωνησει μαζί μου και θα αφαιρεθει...Δεν μπορω να θυμαμαι τόσα χρόνια από που τις έχω αντλησει...Εξαλλου σκοπος είναι η προβολή ενος σημαντικου αθλητη..Join

----------


## Polyneikos

Aπό το 1993 ξεκίνησαν οι πρωτιες για τον Παναγιώτη...
Σταθερος στην κατηγορία των +90 κιλων,εποχές όπου οι κατηγορίες ήταν βάσει κιλών και όχι βασει ύψους,ο Παναγιώτης παντα ήταν στην βαρια κατηγορία το φαβορί,όπως επίσης και για τον Γενικό Τίτλο..
Νικητης το 1993,2ος το 1994,πίσω από τον μεγαλο Μεντή Παυλο....
Το 1997 ήταν η χρονια του...Σάρωσε όλους τους Πανελληνιους τίτλους και σαν να μην έφθανε αυτο στους Μεσογειακους στην Ιταλια βγαίνει 1ος !!

----------


## Polyneikos

1998.Το θρυλικο Mr Hellas της ΠΕΣΔ και ο Σιώτης νικητης της βαριάς κατηγορίας .Η αφρόκρεμα του Ελληνικου bb,Φυτρος, Σιγάλας, Σαρακίνης κτλ.*

*







*"Μαχη" για τον Γενικό Τίτλο,μεταξύ Σιώτη,Σιγάλα,Φύτρου.


*

----------


## Polyneikos

1999...Πρωταθλημα Κεντρικης Ελλάδος,το οποιο πραγματοποιείται στις 16.5 στην Λαμία,λιγο πρίν απο το παραδοσιακο Mr Hellas.
Νικητης στην κατηγορία του αλλά και Γενικος Νικητης ο Σιώτης...




 



Μετα από λιγες μερες πραγματοποιείται το Μr Hellas της ΠΕΣΔ.
Νικητης στην κατηγορία του αλλά στον Γενικο Τίτλο ο Σιώτης χανει από τον Γρίβα και βγαίνει 2ος...

----------


## Polyneikos

2002 . Άλλη μια χρονια γεματη νίκες για τον Παναγιώτη Σιωτη...

Μr Hellas WABBA,26.5.2002,στο κλειστό της Γλυφάδας...Πολλοι και καλοι αθλητες αλλα ο Σιώτης για άλλη μια φορα δεν "παίζεται".Νικητης στην κατηγορία του αλλά και Γενικός Νικητης του αγώνα.  





 




Γενικος Νικητης επίσης στα Grand Prix Κρήτης & Πελοποννήσου που διοργανώθηκαν από την Nabba Hellas

Φωτογραφία από την νίκη του στην Κρήτη..

----------


## Polyneikos

*2004 !! Αυτη και αν δεν είναι " χρονιά Σιώτη " !!*
*Ένα πανελληνιο κύπελλο,ένα Πανελληνιο Πρωτάθλημα και σαν επιστέγασμα πρωτος στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της Νabba !!*


*3o KΥΠΕΛΟ ΑΘΛΟΤΥΠΟΣ 01.05.2004*







 



*NABBA-ΠΕΣΔ MR HELLAS 30.5.2004*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα NABBA 2004,Κρήτη*
*Παγκόσμιος Πρωταθλητης ο Σιώτης,σε φοβερή φόρμα !!*

----------


## ioannis1

φοβερος αθλητης αλλα εδω πρεπει να διευκρινιστει σε ποια ναββα επαιξε μη γινουν παρεξηγησεις.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε αυτη την NABBA  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ καλος αθλητης. Τον εχω δει πολλες φορες να αγωνιζεται και ειναι αξιος θαυμασμου. Αξιζει να σημειωθει πως κανει πολυ καλο ποζαρισμα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*2006..Εμφανιση του Σιώτη στο Mr Oδύσσεια της Wabba,αγωνα που αποτελουσε πρόκριση για το Παγκόσμιο που γινόταν στην Αθήνα τον Νοέμβριο...Γενικος Νικητης και Μr Oδυσσεια 2006.*



*Στο παγκόσμιο της Wabba στην Αθήνα είχε να κανει με την μεσαια κατηγορία που παραδοσιακα είναι η πιο δυσκολη...Ενω φαινόταν ότι θα ήταν μεσα στην εξαδα στα προκριματικα και πολλοι λέγανε ότι μπορουσα να χτυπήσει ακόμα και τρίτη θεση βρεθηκε εκτος από την εξαδα των τελικων...Αδικια και τελικα 7η θεση για τον Έλληνα πρωταθλητη...*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Παράλληλα τον Νοέμβριο λίγο πριν από το Παγκόσμιο πραγματοποιησε και μια guest εμφάνιση στο Κυπελλο Ακρόπολις....*

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

τι να λεμε τωρα!!!ο παναγιωτης ειναι καταπληκτικος! :03. Thumb up: φοβερος χαρακτηρας και για εμενα ο ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΣ pozer απο ολους τους Ελληνες!!!

----------


## Paco

Ο Σιώτης είναι από τους ποιοτικότερους αθλητες που έχουν υπάρξει,πραγματικα χαιροσουν να τον βλέπεις στην σκηνη,ειδικα τα ατομικα του ποζαρισματα είναι το κατι άλλο.Μακαρι να συνεχίσει να αγωνιζεται. :03. Clap:

----------


## RAMBO

οντοσ ειναι πολυ καλοσ εγω το ειδα στον αγωνα απο κοντα και τραβαγα καμερα την ωρα τησ συνεντευξεισ...φανταστηκοσ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικά ο παναγιώτης είναι πολύ καλός αθλητής και σταθερός ,πάντα κατεβαίνει σε πολύ καλή φόρμα , έχει και πολλους τίτλους στο ενεργητικό του . :03. Thumb up:

----------


## billys15

Πολυ δυνατος αθλητης!

----------


## James

Mιλαμε για τρομερη ποιοτητα αυτος ο αθλητης,γεννημενος πρωταθλητης.

----------


## nicksigalas

Τι να πουμε για αυτον τον αθλητη απλα σεβασμος ειναι πολυ φιλος μου και πραγματικα τον θαυμαζω .
Επισης ο καλυτερος ποζερ πανελαδικα .Να εισαι καλα φιλαρακο μου :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Ace

Πολυ καλός.Αμερικάνικα πόδια κομμένος και μπαλαρισμένος στους ώμους και στο στήθος... Ισως οι γάμπες να αδικούν το υπόλοιπο κορμί.Εννοειται οτι ειναι έτη φωτός μπροστά απο μένα..και φυσικά κάνω σύγκριση με το παγκόσμιο bodybuilding και μόνο.
πολλα συγχαρητηρια για το αποτέλεσμα.Καλες προπονησεις και καλη αναπτυξη για τον πρωταθλητη μας.

----------


## Akis85

Φοβερος αθλητής είδωλο για πολλους απο εμας!
Μου εχει κανει εντυποση οτι ειναι σε πολυ καλη φορμα ολο το χρονο. Μακάρι να ειχαμε και άλλους σα τον Πααγιώτη!
Ευχαριστουμε για το αφιέρωμα!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ένα μεγάλο RESPECT και απο εμένα στο Παναγιώτη Σιώτη που έχει αφήσει το στίγμα του στο Ελληνικό bbing της τελευταίας δεκαετίας. 
Ελπίζω του χρόνου να τον δούμε στη σκηνή όπως ακούστηκε. 

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

+1 στον Boss  :03. Clap:

----------


## KontorinisMD

> *Το «βαρύ πυροβολικό» του Ελληνικού* *Bodybuilding**…*


Αυτό ακριβώς. Τεράστιος αθλητής με συμμετοχή σε πολλούς αγώνες που συζητούνται ακόμα! Μακάρι να βρουμε και κανένα βίντεο με ποζάρισμα του Σιώτη.

----------


## mazarakiotis

Πολλά μπράβο στον ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ ΣΙΩΤΗ! Θα μου μεινει αξεχαστη η εικονα του το 2004 που τον ειχα δει απο κοντα να αγωνιζεται στην Πατρα. Απο τους μεγαλυτερους εν ενεργεια αθλητες του ελληνικου BODYBUILDING!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικες ακόμα φωτογραφίες του Παναγιώτη Σιώτη με καποια πολύ γνωστα ονοματα του χώρου...

*Με τον μεγάλο πρωταθλήτη,Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα,έναν αθλητη που κατέκτησε το πρώτο Mr Hellas στην ιστορία του Ελληνικου bodybuilding,τo 1968 !!!*




*Με τον καλό του φίλο,Νίκο Σιγάλα*





*Με τον Άκη Βουλγαρέλη*

----------


## Paco

Πολυ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες,Μπουζιανας,Σιωτης,Σιγαλας,είναι η ελίτ του αθληματος .Μπραβο παιδια,ωραίο αφιέρωμα,να μην ξεχναμε ανθρωπους που γραψανε ιστορία στον χωρο .

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνεντευξη του Παναγιώτη Σιωτη στο Mr Hellas της Wabba από ποιον άλλο;;Τον  Γιωργο Greekmusclenet !!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  
Αναγγελει την συμμετοχή για το 2010 !Αναμενουμε την εμφανιση του Παναγιώτη !
υ.γ .Στο δευτερο μερος είναι και η αθλητρια Ναντια Κεραμιδακη !!

----------


## thegravijia

να πω οτι πηγΑ το καλοκαιρι στο gym του Σιωτη για 2-3 βδομαδες ..και οντος εχει αρχισει προετοιμασια του απο τωρα ...κοντα στα 130 νομιζω βρισκεται ...
τεραστιος και κοματια... :03. Bowdown: 

δεν ειχε βγει πρωτος σε παγκομιο ? γιατι δεν εχει επαγγελματικη καρτα? ..ανετα θα μπορουσε να σταθει εξω...

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> να πω οτι πηγΑ το καλοκαιρι στο gym του Σιωτη για 2-3 βδομαδες ..και οντος εχει αρχισει προετοιμασια του απο τωρα ...κοντα στα 130 νομιζω βρισκεται ...
> τεραστιος και κοματια...
> 
> δεν ειχε βγει πρωτος σε παγκομιο ? γιατι δεν εχει επαγγελματικη καρτα? ..ανετα θα μπορουσε να σταθει εξω...


 εχει βγει πρωτος σε παγκοσμιο στην κατηγορια του.για να παρεις επαγγελματικη καρτα πρεπει να κερδισεις και το γενικο

----------


## Kolorizos

που και να παε στο γυμναστηριο του στην λαμια οπου πηγαινα..εκει να δειτε φοτο :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## korasanis

Με μια λεξη ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟΣ!!!!!

----------


## spirospros

Απίστευτος αθλητής συνέχισε Παναγιωτη είσαι T O P ...

----------


## Bulky

Ισχυεί ότι θα τον ξαναδούμε στην σκηνη το 2010;Φοβερός αθλητης,από τους καλυτερους που έχω δει σε σκηνη,εχει τρομερη ποιότητα. :03. Clap:

----------


## korasanis

Πιστευω η καλητερη φορμα που επιασε ποτε!!!

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Τα σπαει!!! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίες οι αγωνιστικές φώτο του Παναγιώτη, αλλά λίγο πολύ όλοι μας που ασχολούμαστε με αγώνες τον έχουμε δεί τουλάχιστον μία φορά στη σκηνή Live.

(και ελπίζουμε να τον ξαναδούμε στη σκηνή σύντομα!)

Εγώ θα βάλω κάποιες πιο καθημερινές και προσωπικές φώτος του  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανος Σιώτης,φοβερός αθλητης,πολυνίκης !!
Περιμενουμε με ανυπομονησια τη νεπόμενη του εμφανιση.
Εγω δηλωνω προσπικος του θαυμαστης !! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## thegravijia

θα τον δω σε κανα μηνα και θα σας πω πως παει η προετοιμασια του..

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα τον δούμε σε μια εβδομαδα και θα σου πούμε εμεις !!χα,χα !!
Σε κανενα αγωνα δεν κατεβαίνεις Βασίλη;Δεν είσαι μακρυα !

----------


## Panoz

> Ωραίες οι αγωνιστικές φώτο του Παναγιώτη, αλλά λίγο πολύ όλοι μας που ασχολούμαστε με αγώνες τον έχουμε δεί τουλάχιστον μία φορά στη σκηνή Live.
> 
> (και ελπίζουμε να τον ξαναδούμε στη σκηνή σύντομα!)
> 
> Εγώ θα βάλω κάποιες πιο καθημερινές και προσωπικές φώτος του 
> 
> ΜΒ


Ωραιες φωτο..

----------


## Polyneikos

Mια ακομα ωραια φωτογραφία του Σιώτη από το Παγκόσμιο που είχε κερδίσει το 2004 !!

----------


## Polyneikos

Περιμενουμε με ενδιαφερον την συμμετοχή του Σιωτη στους αγωνες του 2010,όπως και ο ίδιος εχει προαναγγείλει !
Εως τότε που θα υπάρχει καινουργιο υλικο τροφοδοτω το τόπικ του με παλιες σπανιες φωτογραφίες !!













 


*Εδω με τον Νίκο Σιγαλα,τον Ευθυμη Χατζηπόπη και τον αθλητη Σπυριδώνη,απο Πρωταθλημα της Κεντρικης Ελλαδας το 1998 !!*

----------


## Muscleboss

Μεγάλος αθλητής! :03. Clap:  Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα για το υλικό!

Μίλησα πριν λίγο με τον Παναγιώτη και μου επιβεβαίωσε την προετοιμασία του για τους ερχόμενους αγώνες. Από ότι κατάλαβα είναι σε ανεπανάληπτη κατάσταση με βάρος 117 κιλών και αν του βγεί η προετοιμασία απλά θα σαρώσει.

Μοναδικό εμπόδιο ένας σημαντικός τραυματισμός του στον καρπό που θα τον αναγκάσει σε μία επέμβαση σύντομα. 
Ελπίζουμε να ξεπεράσει αυτό το εμπόδιο και να τον θαυμάσουμε στη σκηνή όπως τις παλιές καλές εποχές  :03. Thumb up: 

Σύντομα περισσότερα νέα από τον Σιώτη.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Περαστικα του και σιδερενιος !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Περαστικα του και ευχομαστε συντομα να τον ξαναθαυμασουμε επι σκηνης  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

περαστικα και εύχομαι να μην του στερήσει πολύτιμο χρόνο απο τις προπονήσεις  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

2004,Παγκόσμιος Νικητης,κατα πολλους η καλύτερη φόρμα του Παναγιώτη !!

----------


## Kolorizos

παιδια ενα σας λεω εγω που τον ειδα απο κοντα το σαββατο ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση...οι ταπεζοιδεις του δεν υπαρχουν ειναι τεραστιοι  και γενικα ειναι πολυ τεραστιος

----------


## Muscleboss

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Όταν ο Παναγιώτης πιάνει φόρμα... δεν έχει αντίπαλο...  :05. Biceps: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Περαστικα του.Ευχομαι συντομα να ξεπερασει το προβλημα με τον καρπο του για να τον ξαναδουμε επι σκηνης!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ποσταρω μερικες παλιες φωτογραφίες του Πανου Σιωτη,προκειμενου να επαναφερω το τόπικ.....

*Πολλοι και γνωστοί πρωταθλητες ,στην ίδια σκηνη*
*Μπουζιανας,Καγκελαρης,Σιωτης,Κεφαλιανος,Κωστελετος,Γεροβασίλης*





 


Από τους χαρισματικότερους πρωταθλητες που εχουν περασει από τον χωρο μας, με επαγγελματικη σκηνικη παρουσία,σε αμερικανικα πρότυπα....
Στην πρόσφατη παρουσία του στους αγωνες μας ανεφερε ότι πρόκειται να ξαναγωνιστει,ακομα δεν ξερει πότε,αλλα θα γίνει...
Και όταν ο Σιωτης πίασει φόρμα Σιώτη,απλα δεν χανει !!Δηλωνω φαν!! :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown: 

Με τον Βαγγελη Φυτρο και την Φίλιππα Μαντζουρανη

----------


## noz1989

Νice Poleinike!! :03. Thumb up: 

Παναγιωτης ''the beast'' Σιωτης!!!  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Ποσταρω μερικες παλιες φωτογραφίες του Πανου Σιωτη,προκειμενου να επαναφερω το τόπικ.....
> 
> *Πολλοι και γνωστοί πρωταθλητες ,στην ίδια σκηνη*
> *Μπουζιανας,Καγκελαρης,Σιωτης,Κεφαλιανος,Κωστελετος,Γεροβασίλης*


 

Στο MR. ΑΙΓΑΙΟ 2004 ξερουμε την καταταξη?

----------


## Titanium

Πωωωωωω..δεν το ειχα δει αυτο το τοπικ...Φοβερος :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Στο MR. ΑΙΓΑΙΟ 2004 ξερουμε την καταταξη?


Ακη δεν το εχω υπόψην μου,θα το μαθουμε.. :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στα πλαίσια παρουσίασης αθλητών,έχουμε την μεγάλη μας χαρά και τιμή να φιλοξενουμε έναν πρωταθλητη με πολυετή θητεία στους αγώνες, διακρίσεις και πολλούς τίτλους .
Ένας πρωταθλητής που και μόνο με την παρουσία του στην σκηνή,δίνει αίγλη στον αγώνα.
Περισσότερες συστάσεις νομίζω ότι ειναι περιττές για καποιον σαν τον Παναγιώτη Σιώτη!!*






*Bodybuilding.gr :* Παναγιώτη σε ευχαριστουμε κατ΄αρχήν για την συνεντευξη που μας παραχωρείς!


Εγω σας ευχαριστω πολυ με την σειρα μου κ παλι για την προσπαθεια κ την τιμη που μου κανετε......


*Bodybuilding.gr :* Αγωνιζεσαι για 3 δεκαετίες πλεον, από αρχές της δεκαετίας του 90… Πως ξεκίνησες το αγωνιστικο bbing;


Ξεκινησα με εναν πρωταθλητη παλης, απο εκει και περα καναμε και αρση βαρων για να δυναμωσουμε κ να βελτιωσουμε καποια σημεια του σωματος. Οπως καταλαβαινεις ο ερωτας ηταν κεραυνοβολος! Η αισθηση της προπονησης με βαρη μου αρεσε και με εξιταρε.


*Bodybuilding.gr :* Ποιους αθλητες ειχες ως πρότυπα όταν ξεκινουσες; Παρακολουθούσες αγώνες;


Εκεινη την εποχη υπηρχαν πολλοι και αξιολογοι αθλητες...ποιον να πρωτοθυμηθω..Σπυρος Μπουρναζος, Γιαννης Γκινης και πολλοι αλλοι.


*Bodybuilding.gr :* Θες να μας αναφερεις ποιος ήταν ο πρωτος σου αγωνας;Τι θυμασαι από τότε;

Ηταν το πρωτο MR. HELLAS το 1993 της IFBB στο NOVOTEL. Γινοταν χαμος......Αυτο που θυμαμαι εντονα ειναι η συγκινηση που ενιωσα με την αποδοχη και το χειροκροτημα του κοσμου! Τρομερη εμπειρια!


*Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα ΠΕΣΔ 1998 - Νικητής + 90
*




*Bodybuilding.gr :* Πολλες φορες Γενικος Νικητης, Μεσογειονίκης με την IFBB, Παγκόσμιος Πρωταθλητής, πολλες διακρίσεις γενικα…Ποιον αγωνα θεωρεις ορόσημο για σενα;

Νομιζω ηταν το παγκοσμιο της NABBA το 2004 οπου βγηκα 1ος και το παγκοσμιο της WABBA το 2006 που αδικηθηκα κατα πολυ.


*Bodybuilding.gr :*Εχεις αγωνιστεί με πολλους σπουδαίους αθλητες ..Θες να μας πεις από τους αθλητές αντιμετώπισες ποιος εχεις ξεχωρίσει ως τους πιο δυσκολους αντιπάλους;

Δεν ξερω τι να σου πω, σεβομαι ολους τους αντιπαλους. Δεν με ενδιαφερει ποιος κατεβαινει κ ποιος ειναι ποιος...Νομιζω πως ολοι οι αντιπαλοι μπορει να σε δυσκολεψουν.


*Bodybuilding.gr :* Ποτε ειχες πιασει την καλυτερη σου φόρμα για τα δικα σου δεδομενα;

Ενταξει νομιζω πως καθε χρονια ειναι και διαφορετικη. Πρεπει συνεχως να βελτιωνεσαι και να εξελισσεσαι. Πιστευω ομως οτι το 2004 κ το 2006 στο παγκοσμιο ημουν σε αρκετα καλη φορμα.

*ΝΑΒΒΑ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ 2004*




*Bodybuilding.gr :* Γενικά πόσο καιρό κρατάει η προετοιμασία σου πριν από έναν αγώνα;Τι προσεχεις περισσότερο;

Κανω προπονηση σχεδον ολο το χρονο. Ειναι για μενα μια '' ευχαριστη αρρωστια'' θα ελεγα, ενας τροπος εκφρασης και εκτονωσης. Τον τελευταιο καιρο ταλαιπωρουμε απο τραυματισμους....Σαφως η διατροφη ειναι το βασικο που πρεπει να προσεχει ενας αθλητης.


*Bodybuilding.gr :*Από πού εχεις αντλήσει τις γνωσεις σου πανω στο άθλημα;

Ξεκινησα με τις συμβουλες του Αλεκου Σιατραβανη, του δασκαλου κ φιλου. Απο εκει κ περα με πολυ διαβασμα, μελετη και εξελιξη, αλλα οσο ζεις μαθαινεις!!

*
Bodybuilding.gr :* Εισαι προπονητης του εαυτου σου; Σε βοηθαει καποιος;

Ναι ειμαι προπονητης του εαυτου μου, δεν με βοηθαει καποιος...δυστυχως!


*Bodybuilding.gr :*Θεωρείσαι πολύ καλός ποζερ. Τα ατομικα σου τα προετοιμαζεις πριν τους αγωνες ή κινείσαι πανω στην σκηνή βάσει εμπειρίας πλεον ; 

Το ποζαρισμα ειναι μια ιδιαιτεροτητα που σου βγαινει αν το εχεις. Θα ηταν υπερβολικο να πω πως δεν ασχολουμε ιδιαιτερα αλλα μετα απο τοση εμπειρια βγαινει αυθορμητα.


*Bodybuilding.gr :*Πολλοί υποστηρίζουν ότι το αγωνιστικο μικρόβιο εθίζει τον αθλητη …Εχεις σκεφτεί μεχρι πότε θελεις να αγωνίζεσαι; Εχεις βαλει όρια;

Το δυσκολο κομματι για εναν αθλητη ειναι αυτο ακριβως, δεν μπορεις να βαλεις STOP και να δεχτεις οτι θα σταματησεις να αγωνιζεσαι. Θεου θελοντος πιστευω πως ακομη μπορω να τα καταφερω.

*WABBA ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ 2006*




*Bodybuilding.gr :* Αντιμετώπισες δυσκολίες ή εμπόδια κατά την αγωνιστική σου πορεία;

Τα εμποδια ειναι πολλα, η δουλεια, η οικονομικη κατασταση, το αγχος και το στρες της καθημερινοτητας...Ολα αυτα δυσκολευουν την προετοιμασια του αθλητη και τον επηρεαζουν ψυχολογικα. Η ουσια ειναι αυτη ομως,να βγαινεις νικητης παρολα τα εμποδια. Οταν βαζεις εναν στοχο πρεπει να παραμενεις πιστος σε αυτον.



*Bodybuilding.gr :* Σε συζητησεις του χωρου αρκετοι υποστηριζουν ότι ειχες τις δυνατότητες να κυνηγησεις μια επαγγελματική κάρτα…Σου πέρασε ποτέ από το μυαλό;

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι μου εχουν κανει προταση για επαγγελματικη καρτα και εχω αρνηθει. Δεν βλεπω σε τι θα με βοηθουσε η καρτα στην αθλητικη μου καριερα. Αυτη τη στιγμη το Body Building στην Ελλαδα δεν εξελισσεται οπως θα επρεπε. Εμενα προσωπικα μου αρεσει να αγωνιζομαι με τα ερασιτεχνικα δεδομενα. Ο φιλος μου Μιχαλης Κεφαλιανος τι τραβαει για να προχωρησει; Δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω....Ολοι θα επρεπε να βοηθησουμε αυτον τον ανθρωπο και ομως δεν κανουμε τιποτα.


*
Bodybuilding.gr :* Τοσα χρόνια που ασχολείσαι ,τι εχεις δεις να αλλαζει προς το καλύτερο στους αγωνες; Που θα πρεπει να δούμε βελτιωσεις; 

Εδω ερχομαστε στα γκριζα χρωματα της διαδικασιας που λεγονται αγωνες..............Θα ηθελα να μην απαντησω κατι πανω σε αυτο γιατι θα πω πολλα και δεν πρεπει................Πρεπει να υπαρχει σεβασμος, ορια και κανονες. 


*Bodybuilding.gr :* Θεωρεις ότι το ελληνικο κοινο εχει αποκτησει παιδεία και γνωσεις πανω στο άθλημα;

Αυτο το κοινο που υπαρχει νομιζω πως μαθαινει και αυτο ειναι καλο. Η παιδεια ως προς αυτο το κομματι χρειαζεται χρονο για να αποκτηθει.


*Bodybuilding.gr :*Παρακολουθείς το διεθνες Bbing;Ποιους αθλητες θεωρείς ότι θα εχουν το προβαδισμα τα επόμενα χρόνια;


Ενταξει, νομιζω πως ο Phil Heath ειναι λιγο μπροστα.....τωρα ολα παιζονται και ολα ανατρεπονται.

*Bodybuilding.gr :*Τι είναι για σενα το bbing τελικά;Tαλέντο; Αφοσίωση ; Προσπάθεια; Πειθαρχεία;

Το Β.Β ειναι ολα αυτα που πολυ σωστα προανεφερες. Αν δεν βαδιζεις με αυτα τα οπλα δεν θα φτασεις ψηλα. 




*Bodybuilding.gr :* Βodybuilding και γυναίκα..Ποια η άποψη σου;Σου αρέσει η υπερβολικη μυικότητα τυπου Iris Kyle ή προτιμας κατηγορίες fitness/figure; 

Νομιζω πως η γυναικα πρεπει να παραμενει γυναικα.....προτιμω το fitness/figure.


*Bodybuilding.gr :*Εχεις γυμναστήριο στην Λαμία καθως και προπονείς αθλητες.Είναι πιο ευκολο να προετοιμαζεσαι ή να προετοιμάζεις; 

Νομιζω οτι σαφως ειναι πιο ευκολο να προετοιμαζεις για πολλους και ευνοητους λογους.





*Bodybuilding.gr :*Tον ελευθερο σου χρόνο πως τον περνας; 

Δυστυχως δεν εχω και πολυ ελευθερο χρονο αλλα οταν βρισκω ασχολουμαι αποκλειστικα με την μεγαλη μου αδυναμια, τον γιο μου(Παναγιωτη).


*Bodybuilding.gr :*Eισαι ικανοποιημενος από την προώθηση του αθλήματος από τα περιοδικά και τις ιστοσελίδες; Θεωρείς ότι ενημερώνεται καλύτερα ο κόσμος για τους αγωνες και τους αθλητες σε σχεση με το παρελθον; 


Νομιζω πως αν δεν ησασταν εσεις παιδια θα ημασταν πολυ μα πολυ πισω.Υπηρχαν 1-2 περιοδικα και τιποτα παραπανω. Τωρα η ενημερωση εχει αποκτησει αλλη μορφη χαριν σε  εσας...... Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω, το αξιζετε και με το παραπανω.



*Bodybuilding.gr :* Τι θα συμβούλευες καποιον που ηθελε να ασχοληθεί αγωνιστικά;

Να θωρακιστει με υπομονη και πειθαρχια. Απο εκει και περα ολα ειναι δυνατα!


*Bodybuilding.gr :* Ξερουμε ότι προετοιμάζεσαι για τους αγωνες Μαϊου/Ιουνίου. Θες να μας μιλησεις για την προετοιμασία σου;Τι να περιμενουμε από τον Σιώτη;

Δεν θελω να πω πολλα μονο οτι θα κανω ενα δυναμικο.............COME BACK........


*Bodybuilding.gr :*Κατι για το τελος που θα ήθελες να θιξεις;Στους αναγνωστες του bodybuilding.gr που θα διαβασουν την συνέντευξη;

Να στηριξουν τους αγωνες, να χειροκροτουν τους αθλητες και να σεβονται την προσπαθεια τους. Ολοι αξιζουν για μενα...Δεν θα πω κατι αλλο, θα μιλησω πανω στην σκηνη.

*Bodybuilding.gr :* Ραντεβού τον Μαιο λοιπον! Σε ευχαριστουμε για την συνέντευξη Παναγιώτη,καλη επιτυχία σου ευχόμαστε !


Ραντεβου τον Μαιο. Ευχαριστω πολυ για ολα, να ειστε καλα!

----------


## Keirox

Ψψψψ φοβερος! Ειδικα στην φωτο με την σημαια!

----------


## goldenera

Τον έχω δει κάποιες φορές εδώ στην πλατεία Ελευθερίας στον Κορυδαλλό παλαιότερα και είχα μείνει......ΟΓΚΟΣ :02. Shock:

----------


## Dreiko

Σοβαρη συνεντεντευξη απο εναν μεγαλο αθλητη!!! :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

> Σοβαρη συνεντεντευξη απο εναν μεγαλο αθλητη!!!


 :03. Thumb up:  ετσι βαγγελη. και να φανταστει κανεις πως ειναι και λιγομιλητος..

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Eυχαριστο νεο ,που θα τον απολαυσουμε παλι πανω στην σκηνη.

----------


## Muscleboss

Όπως του έχω πεί και από κοντά, νομίζω ότι ο Σιώτης μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί ώς ο "τελευταίος των Μοικανών"... καθώς κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι ίσως ο τελευταίος από μια σημαντική γενιά αθλητών που σημάδεψαν την ιστορία του αθλήματος. Περιμένω και εγώ όπως όλοι να τον ξαναδούμε στη σκηνή.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όταν κάποιος έχει δουλέψει και χτίσει το σώμα του όπως ο Παναγιώτης μετα όποτε θέλει μπορεί να κατέβει σε αγώνες με αξιώσεις .
γιατι ο Πανος έχει την μάζα αλλα και την ποιότητα και είναι μόνο θέμα προτεραιοτήτων ώστε να πάρει την απόφαση για αγωνιστική επάνοδο .αλλα μην ξεχνάμε η ζωή δεν είναι μόνο αγώνες για κάποιον που δεν είναι επαγγελματίας ββερ
και όποτε υπάρχουν οι συνθήκες κάνει και αγωνιστική εμφάνηση 

όποτε βρίσκετε στην καλή του φόρμα δεν έχει να φοβηθεί κανέναν αντίπαλο και το έχει αποδείξει πολλες φορές  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ο Παναγιωτης εχει ανατομια που φανερωνει οτι γυμναζεται με πολυ ωριμο τροπο.Η συνεντευξη δειχνει και μια ωριμη προσωπικοτητα.
Εχω σχηματισει αριστες εντυπωσεις για το αθλητικο του επιπεδο,και θα ηθελα να τονισω οτι πετυχαινει σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο ,να εχει τα παντα <<μεσα στο κυτταρο>> και αυτο τον κανει να δειχνει πολυ ζωντανος-ετσι οπως πρεπει δηλαδη ,να δειχνει ενας μποντυμπιλντερ.
Εχει απιστευτη πυκνοτητα και φοβερο ογκο,χωρις ασθενη σημεια.Ανυπομονω να δω την επομενη εμφανιση του.

----------


## Universal

Ωραία η συνέντευξη από τον γίγαντα Σιώτη! Πάνο περιμένουμε να σε δούμε onstage! :03. Clap:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Περιμενουμε να δουμε επι σκηνης αυτον τον Μ Ε Γ Α Λ Ο αθλητη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RAMBO

Πολυ ενδιαφερον η συνεντευξη,ο ιδιος απλα καταπληκτικος...αναμενουμε λοιπον να τον δουμε και επι σκηνης :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες του Σιώτη,κατά την διαρκεια της φετινής του προετοιμασίας,τις οποίες τράβηξε ειδικά για αυτη την συνέντευξη.
Τον ευχαριστουμε ιδιαίτερα...  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 









*Παναγιώτη σε ευχαριστούμε για την συνεντευξη που μας παραχώρησες,όπως είπες και εσυ χαρακτηριστικά η συνέχεια επί σκηνης .
Εμείς θα είμαστε εκεί να σε απολαύσουμε !
*

----------


## Polyneikos

Και 2 παλαιότερες φωτογραφίες του Παναγιώτη που εχω βρει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## magic

φοβερο κορμι - φοβερη φορμα - καταπληκτικος αθλητης!!

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Ακη δεν το εχω υπόψην μου,θα το μαθουμε..


Κωστα πρεπει να μαθεις πριν το Hellas στις 27! :01. Wink:

----------


## vaggan

Kαι ενα βιντεο του Σιωτη

----------


## Polyneikos

*1o Πανελληνιο Grand Prix Genesis Classic - Λαμία 2004 





Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα,συνδιοργανωση από NABBA-WABBA ,Πατρα 2004



*

----------


## Polyneikos

O Παναγιώτης πρόκειται να συμμετάσχει στο Πανελληνιο της WABBA,στις 27 Μαϊου. Αναμένεται μεγάλη κοντρα με τους υπόλοιπους διεκδικήτες !

Δύο  εβδομάδες πριν,στις 13 Μαϊου έκανε μια πρώτη εμφάνιση κατά την διάρκεια της προετοιμασίας του ,στο Πανελληνιο της NAC.
Μερικες φωτογραφίες από τον μοναδικο Σιώτη !!





















Μερικές από τα αποδυτήρια ,αποκλειστικές για τον φακό του  :bodybuilding.gr:   :03. Thumb up: 











Και ένα ποζάρισμα αλά Σιώτης !!

(Παίξτε το σε Full Screen, αναλυση ΗD-1080)

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές φωτογραφίες του Σιώτη από  το πρόσφατο Μr Eλλάς της WABBA.

















*To ατομικό του Παναγιώτη !
(Παίξτε το σε Full Screen, αναλυση ΗD-1080)



*

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Oπως παντα το ποζαρισμα του βγαζει ματια :02. Shock: !Απλα υπεροχος :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RAMBO

Χαιρομαι να τον βλεπω να ποζαρει,ειναι αψογος και οι κινησεις μοιαζουν με χορο και εχουν πληρη αρμονια :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραίος αθλητής ο παναγιώτης , εγω θα περίμενα να τον δώ να συμμετέχει στούς αγώνες της ιφββ μιας και ήταν δίπλα στην Λαμία στην Στυλίδα , γιατι ούτως η άλλως βρισκόταν σε πολύ καλή φόρμα και θα μπορούσε εκεί να εμφανηστεί ακόμη καλύτερος , γιατι την μάζα την έχει ενα κλίκ στην γράμωση και ήταν για πολύ ψηλά

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ωραίος αθλητής ο παναγιώτης , εγω θα περίμενα να τον δώ να συμμετέχει στούς αγώνες της ιφββ μιας και ήταν δίπλα στην Λαμία στην Στυλίδα , γιατι ούτως η άλλως βρισκόταν σε πολύ καλή φόρμα και θα μπορούσε εκεί να εμφανηστεί ακόμη καλύτερος , γιατι την μάζα την έχει ενα κλίκ στην γράμωση και ήταν για πολύ ψηλά


Κ εγω ετσι πιστευα Ηλια ,για τους λογους που λες.

----------


## goldenera

Σας έχω πει ότι ο Κορυδαλλός είναι 'φωλιά' αθλητών του Σιδερένιου αθλήματος? Έτσι λοιπόν σήμερα λίγα μέτρα πιο κάτω από το σπίτι μου κοντά στην κεντρική πλατεία του Κορυδαλλού, περνώντας έξω από ένα μαγαζί με ρούχα ποιόν βλέπω να μπαίνει μέσα? Ναι τον Παναγιώτη! Μπαίνω και εγώ μέσα (ξέρω και τον ιδιοκτήτη :01. Wink: ), τον βλέπω και του ζητάω να βγούμε μια φωτό μαζί. Χωρίς δισταγμό, και παρόλο που ο άνθρωπος ψώνιζε, δέχτηκε αμέσως και ήταν φιλικότατος! Τον ρώτησα αν προετοιμάζεται για κάποιο αγώνα και μου είπε όχι είναι περίοδο ξεκούρασης. Του ανέφερα το Bodybuilding.gr, και μου είπε ότι το τσεκάρει συχνά, και όταν τον ρώτησα αν έχει πρόβλημα να ποστάρω τη φωτό που βγήκαμε μου είπε φυσικά και δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα :03. Thumb up:  Άψογος!! Σωματικά...εντάξει...δεν το συζητάμε...βλέπετε και από τη φωτό......ΟΓΚΩΔΗΣ :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιάννη σε ευχαριστούμε για την φωτό και που μας προβάλλεις ως σελίδα με τις πρωτοβουλίες σου. :01. Wink: 
Ο Πανος ειναι XXXL,ελπίζω να βρέθηκε καποιο ρούχο στο κατάστημα για τις διαστάσεις του  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights: 

----
Θα πω και εγω μια προσωπική μου εμπειρία, ο Πανος είναι από τους αθλητές που ανήκει στην πάστα των ξεχωριστών πρωταθλητών..
Οι τίτλοι του έχουν προαναφερθεί,να μην γίνομαι κουραστικός.
Παρόλα αυτα,τις όποιες ήττες του τις εχει δεχθεί με αθλητικό ήθος και αξιοπρέπεια,γεγονός που σπανίζει για αθλητές της εμβέλειας του.
Όταν τον πλησίασα στον πρόσφατο  αγώνα της WABBA,παρόλη την στεναχώρια του και την απογοητευση του τις πρώτες στιγμές μετά το Overall,δεν μου αρνήθηκε μια φωτογραφία που του ζήτησα.Τον ευχαριστώ.
Ελπίζουμε και σε μια ακόμη εμφάνιση του Σιώτη,καποια στιγμή :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Η ιστοσελίδα αυτή έχει αποδείξει ότι αγαπάει το σιδερένιο άθλημα οπότε και φυσικά θα την προβάλλω όποτε μου δίνεται η ευκαιρία, γι'αυτό και δεν δίστασα στιγμή και μπούκαρα και 'τσάκωσα' τον Παναγιώτη :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  Από ρούχα τώρα δεν ξέρω αλλά κάτι θα βρήκε γιατί έχει αρκετή ποικιλία το κατάστημα :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Σας έχω πει ότι ο Κορυδαλλός είναι 'φωλιά' αθλητών του Σιδερένιου αθλήματος? Έτσι λοιπόν σήμερα λίγα μέτρα πιο κάτω από το σπίτι μου κοντά στην κεντρική πλατεία του Κορυδαλλού, περνώντας έξω από ένα μαγαζί με ρούχα ποιόν βλέπω να μπαίνει μέσα? Ναι τον Παναγιώτη! Μπαίνω και εγώ μέσα (ξέρω και τον ιδιοκτήτη), τον βλέπω και του ζητάω να βγούμε μια φωτό μαζί. Χωρίς δισταγμό, και παρόλο που ο άνθρωπος ψώνιζε, δέχτηκε αμέσως και ήταν φιλικότατος! Τον ρώτησα αν προετοιμάζεται για κάποιο αγώνα και μου είπε όχι είναι περίοδο ξεκούρασης. Του ανέφερα το Bodybuilding.gr, και μου είπε ότι το τσεκάρει συχνά, και όταν τον ρώτησα αν έχει πρόβλημα να ποστάρω τη φωτό που βγήκαμε μου είπε φυσικά και δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα Άψογος!! Σωματικά...εντάξει...δεν το συζητάμε...βλέπετε και από τη φωτό......ΟΓΚΩΔΗΣ


Μπραβο Γιαννη ,ωραιος . :03. Clap:    Και ο Σιωτης ,γιγαντας!

----------


## vaggan

φοβερος ο σιωτης αλλα και ο δαιμονιος ρεπορτερ γιαννης που χωνεται μεσα σε ολα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## leyteris_fit

Σιώτης!

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτη η φωτογραφία είναι από μια πρόσφατη εκδήλωση στα Bodybuilding Club όπου παρευρεθήκαμε.
--

Ο Παναγιώτης ,όποτε και να τον συναντήσεις , ειναι σε μια  προαγωνιστική κατάσταση, όπου με ενα "ξεπέταγμα" , είναι έτοιμος για αγωνες
Πάντα εντυπωσιάζει και τραβάει τα βλέμματα και ειναι πολλά τα χρόνια που τον παρακολουθούμε , ο Παναγιώτης εχει κλείσει 20 χρόνια +,  αγωνιστικές παρουσίες και αποτελεί πηγή έμπνευσης.
Mια φωτογραφία που λίγοι θα θυμούνται ή θα έχουν δει,από το περιοδικο Superman,από αρχές του ΄90.





Διαισθάνομαι πάντως ότι κατι θα μας ετοιμάσει ακόμα αγωνιστικά, καποια στιγμή μιας και οι αγώνες ειναι στο αίμα του που λέμε  :03. Thumb up: 
Καποιες φωτογραφίες πιο πρόσφατες







Και μια με το μπλουζάκι  :bodybuilding.gr:   :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Φανταστικές φωτό Κώστα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Αναμνηστική φωτό αμεσως μετά απο μια καταπληκτική προπόνηση(δύωρο περσοναλ ουσιαστικά) στο γυμναστήριο του Πανου στη Λαμια(δωρο του χορηγού του κατοπιν κλήρωσης)....  :01. Mr. Green: 

Υπέροχος ανθρωπος ο Παναγιωτης και οπως ειχα την τυχη να διαπιστώσω ειναι και εξαιρετικός Δασκαλος με αστείρευτη αγαπη και μεράκι για το αθλημα,να ναι πάντα καλά!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## billy89

Νικόλα φοβερή εμπειρία ε? Πες μας λεπτομέρειες!

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Οντως Βασιλη,

μονο που κανεις προπονηση δίπλα σε αθλητη τετοιου επιπέδου ειναι απο μονο του μια εμπειρια,πόσο μαλλον να ειναι διπλα σου σε καθε σετ,να σε συμβουλευει,να διορθωνει τα λάθη σου και να σου δινει το κατι παραπανω σε καθε ασκηση!Γι'αυτο το λογο δουλεψαμε σχεδον 90 λεπτα ολο τον ανω κορμό για να μπορέσω να πάρω οσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες κατευθύνσεις και συμβουλες γίνεται!  :01. Wink:  

Μ'ελιωσε λίγο αλλά χαλάλι του,καλά κι ωραια τα βιβλία και τα βιντακια στο youtube αλλά είναι τελείως διαφορετικό να εχεις εναν επαγγελματια αυτου του επιπέδου δίπλα σου...

Μετά την προπονηση καναμε μια πολύ ενδιαφερουσα κουβέντα γυρω απο θεωρία προπονητικής/ασκησιολόγια/συμπληρώματα κτλ. Για διατροφή δεν ειπαμε και πολλά γιατί εβγαλα απο το ψυγειακι που ειχα μαζί μου να του δείξω τα ταπεράκια με το φαγητό(καστανό ρυζι/αρακα/κοτοπουλο) κι εβαλε τα γέλια!''Μια χαρα σε βρίσκω'' μου ειπε και μειναμε εκει! 

Οταν ερθει στα χερια μου το cd με τις περιπου 70 φωτο που τραβηχτηκαν θα ανεβάσω και μερικές ακόμα με τον Πανο εν δράσει!!!  :01. Mr. Green:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera

Φανταστική φωτό Νικόλα!!!! Δεν περίμενα να ακούσω κάτι διαφορετικό για τον Κο Σιώτη, αφού και εγώ έχω τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις από τη γνωριμία μας. Άντε, θα μας πεις περισσότερα για την εμπειρία σου ή θα στα βγάλουμε με το τσιγκέλι? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

^ Τα υπόλοιπα φιλαράκι μαζί με τις φωτό οπου ο Πανος έδινε πόνο και όλο το γυμναστήριο σταματούσε για να τον χαζέψει!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## No Fear

Μπραβο Νικο,πολυ καλη εμπειρια!Εγω δεν σταθηκα τυχερος στον διαγωνισμο αλλα χαιρομαι που εσυ τα καταφερες! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

^ Να σαι καλά αδερφε,μακάρι να ξαναγίνει κατι τετοιο για να παρουν οσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα παιδια τετοιες πολύτιμες εμπειρίες!


Καποιες φωτό απο την προπόνηση(με την αδεια του κ.Σιώτη) απο τις +70 που τραβήχτηκαν!


 

 



 



 



 

 

 



 

 [ATTACH=CONFIG]73884[/ATTACH ]

----------


## Nikolas_mk2



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μπραβο Νικολα πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες ,εμπνευστκες-πορωτικες.     Μπορει να σε ελιωσε :05. Weights:  οπως λες :01. Wink:  ,αλλα χαλαλι του  αξιζε τον κοπο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Νίκο ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες.
Νομίζω ότι αυτη η προπόνηση θα σου μείνει χαραγμένη στο μυαλό  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## billy89

Χαχαχα σε έλιωσε ο Σιώτης! Φαίνεσαι κατάκοπος!

Μπράβο αγόρι μου εκπροσώπησες επάξια το φόρουμ!

Σου είπε τίποτα ιδιαίτερο? Καμία συμβουλή για τεχνική, διατροφή κλπ?

----------


## goldenera

Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση στις φανταστικές φωτό ,και ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νικόλα που της μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας, είναι ότι η ένταση και ο ιδρώτας δεν φαίνεται μόνο στο πρόσωπο σου, αλλά και στου Κου Σιώτη. Που σημαίνει ότι δεν ήταν απλά παρατηρητής, έτσι για να εκπληρώσει την 'υποχρέωση' του δώρου της προπόνησης που κέρδισες, αλλά ότι συμετείχε με την ψυχή του 100%. Μπράβο και στους δύο σας!!

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Να στε καλά παιδια,οντως ηταν εμπειρία ζωής γιατί ηταν μία κανονική προπονηση upper body σε ζευγάρι + κατευθυνσεις ασκησης/διατροφής κι όχι ενα τυπικό περσοναλ π μπορείς ετσι κι αλλιως να κανεις επ'αμοιβή με τους περισσότερους επαγγελματίες.  :01. Wink: 

 Γιάννη ετσι είναι ακριβώς,εκανε μαζί μου όλες τις ασκήσεις και ''στραγγιξε'' προς το τελος,ειχαμε γίνει και οι δυο μουσκεμα!  :01. Mr. Green: 

Κατι ακόμη π μου εκανε εντυπωση στον χαρακτήρα του ηταν η διαθεση να βοηθησει σε κάθε τομεα,πχ. μου εδωσε το τηλ. του κ μου ειπε αν χρειαστω οτιδήποτε να μην διστάσω και χθες που χρειαστηκα κατι εκατσε στο τηλ. να μου εξηγησει με λεπτομερειες-φαινεται δλδ οτι δεν εβγαλε απλά την ''υποχρέωση'' λόγω χορηγού αλλά εχει την καλή διαθεση να βοηθήσει πραγματικά  :03. Thumb up: 





> Σου είπε τίποτα ιδιαίτερο? Καμία συμβουλή για τεχνική, διατροφή κλπ?


Χοντρικά-''ότι κανεις.....Να το ΣΚΙΖΕΙΣ!'',''μην κυνηγας τα κιλά πχ.παγκος κτλ.'', ''αλλαζε διαρκώς ερεθίσματα πχ. ντροπ σετ,σουπερ σετ,δισετ κτλ. ωστε να δινεις ετσι το ερεθισμα για αναπτυξη και όχι απο τα διαρκώς αυξανομενα κιλά'',κατακλινή μ είπε δεν εχει κανει σχεδόν ποτε,ουτε και τον ισιο-με μπάρα-τον συμπαθει πολύ,κυριως με αλτηρες δουλευει και πραγματι εκτός απο τον επικληνη στο σμιθ και τις αρσεις ωμων δεν ακουμπησαμε μπαρα...

Σχεδον ολες τις ασκήσεις τις καναμε δισετ με καποια αλλη ενώ ωμοι και δικεφαλα εγιναν με τρισέτ(!) εξού και ο αφθονος ιδρώτας!  :05. Weights: 

Διατροφικά σχεδον τπτ,πολύ βασικα πραγματα γυρω απο πρωτείνες,θερμίδες κτλ.γιατι ειδε το ψυγειακι με τα ταπερ μεσα και μου ειπε οτι ειμαι μια χαρα απο διατροφή.  :08. Toast:

----------


## goldenera

Τί λες ρε παίχτη, πήρες και τηλέφωνο και μπορείς να επικοινωνείς για ερωτήματα κλπ? Τυχερέ!!! Μπράβο του, φοβερός χαρακτήρας :03. Clap:

----------


## ελμερ

Ωραιες Φωτο Νικολα....ευχαριστουμε που το μοιραστηκες μαζι μας....εχω μαθει και γω απο καποιον συναδελφο απο Λαμια πως ο Σιωτης ειναι καταπληκτικος ανθρωπος περα απο μεγαλος αθλητης.... :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Καλημερα,

Όντως Ελμερ,ετσι ειναι ακριβώς  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Η τροπαιοθήκη του μεγάλου Παναγιώτη Σιώτη. Μια ζωή επάνω στη σκηνή  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Βετεράνος ο Παναγιώτης, με πολλες παρουσίες στους αγώνες,παντα υψηλού επιπέδου :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Δε ξέρω να υπάρχουν μεγαλύτερες τροπαιοθήκες από Έλληνες bodybuilders... respect στο Σιώτη  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα πολλα χρόνια στο ενεργητικό του ο Πάνος με μεγάλες επιτυχίες και διακρίσεις , σταθερός αθλητής και πάντα σωστα προετοιμασμένος , ΄λογικό είναι να έχει αυτη την παρακαταθήκη απο τρόπαια στην μεγάλη πορεία του  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Τεράστια τροπαιοθήκη, όπως 'τεράστια' και η καρδιά του Έλληνα πρωταθλητή, πάντα ευγενικός, απλός και πρόθυμος να σου μιλήσει και να σου αφιερώσει χρόνο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια φωτογραφία βγαλμένη 3 εβδομάδες πριν το Διασυλλογικό Ηρακλής και 5 εβδομάδες πριν το Πανελλήνιο.
Περιμένουμε το ome back του Παναγιώτη!

----------


## Polyneikos

Το come back του *Παναγιώτη Σιώτη* μετά από 3 χρόνια, δείχνει απόλυτα επιτυχημένο, μετράει ήδη ένα Γενικό στο Διασυλλογικό Κύπελλο ¨ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ 2015" , καθώς και νικητής στην -100 στο 28o Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB.
Πιθανόν να τον δούμε και στην WABBA την Κυριακή και σε κάποιον διεθνή αγώνα τον Ιούνιο!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Παναγιώτης Σιώτης ήταν αντικειμενικά πάρα πολυ καλός και όπως έπρεπε γραμμωμένος και με μάζα ειδικα στην Θεσσαλονίκη ήταν ακόμη καλύτερος και δεν αμφισβητείτε το φινίρισμα και η γράμμωση που έβγαζε που ήταν υποδειγματική , γιατι σε παλιότερους αγώνες απο τούς τελευταίους , ενω ήταν ογκώδης και μυώδης δεν είχε αυτη τη λεπτομέρεια που έκανε την διαφορά  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Ηλία! Η καλύτερη φόρμα του Παναγιώτη τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια. Υπόδειγμα πως όσο μεγαλώνουμε στο άθλημα μπορούμε να δείχνουμε καλύτεροι! Εύχομαι να έχει καλή συνέχεια!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Σταθερή αξία, συγχαρητήρια σε αυτόν τον σπουδαίο αθλητή!

----------


## Polyneikos

Σίγουρα ο αθλητής που κέρδισε τα περισσότερα κύπελλα αυτην την περίοδο, ο Παναγιώτης Σιώτης !


Συνολικά ο απολογισμός του:

ΙFBB Διασυλλογικό Κύπελλο Ηρακλης 2015 : Nικητής BB +100, Nικητής θέση Masters 40+, *Γενικός Νικητής*
ΙFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2015 : Nικητής BB - 100, 2η θέση Masters 40+
WABBA Hellas 2015 : Nικητής Masters 40+, *Γενικός Νικητής*
ΙΒFA Hellas 2015 : *Γενικός Νικητής*
WABBA Ιnternational World Championships 2015 : Nικητής Masters 40+


Πάνω απ΄όλα όμως, έπιασε φοβερη φόρμα και από αγώνα σε αγώνα, βελτιωνόταν. Μπράβο Παναγιώτη  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Feth

Πολύ καλος αθλητης καθώς και άνθρωπος. Στο γυμναστηριο του είναι πάντα πρόθυμος να βοηθήσει και να μοιράσει γνώση! :01. Smile:

----------


## Feth

Προσφατη συνεντευξη του Παναγιώτη  :01. Smile: 



> http://www.starsports.gr/index.php?v...915473&lang=el

----------


## vaggan

> Πολύ καλος αθλητης καθώς και άνθρωπος. Στο γυμναστηριο του είναι πάντα πρόθυμος να βοηθήσει και να μοιράσει γνώση!


απο λαμια εισαι φιλε?

----------


## Feth

> απο λαμια εισαι φιλε?


Ναι vaggan!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ο μεγάλος αθλητής από την Λαμία ήταν στο εξώφυλλο του περιοδικού Bodybuilding & Fitness των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* τεύχος Νο3, Σεπτέμβριος 1999.

Ξεφυλλίστε το περιοδικό που είναι διαθέσιμο για όλους στο blog.athlitis.gr

Στις σελίδες 32-33 θα διαβάσετε μία ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη του Παναγιώτη ενώ στις σελίδες 36-37 ένα πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής που είχε προτείνει για τους αναγνώστες του περιοδικού.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην επίσκεψη του Σπύρου Μαραγκακη στα X-Treme Stores στην Λαμία, συναντήθηκε με το "βαρύ πυροβολικό" του ελληνικού Bodybuilding, τον *Παναγιώτη Σιώτη.*
Αγωνιστικός αθλητής για 3 δεκαετίες και ιδιοκτήτης τοy γυμναστηρίου Life Gym,  μονίμως σε πολύ καλή φόρμα ο Λαμιώτης πρωταθλητής ακόμα και off season , αυτην την στιγμή είναι 115 κιλα !
Ο Παναγιώτης Σιώτης, καταστρώνει την επόμενη του προετοιμασία -αγωνιστική περίοδο δεν μας ανακοίνωσε-  και θα έχει την υποστήριξη των X-Treme Stores!








*Τα έπαθλα του Παναγιώτη για την περίοδο 2015 !

*

----------


## goldenera

Επειδή όπως είχα πει και παλαιότερα είχα την τύχη να τον συναντώ αρκετά συχνά στη περιοχή εδώ και μια φορά του είχα ζητήσει να φωτογραφηθούμε (δέχθηκε αμέσως με χαρά και αμηχανία ταυτόχρονα), πέρα από τα αθλητικά του προσόντα και επιτεύγματα μιλάμε για έναν χαρακτήρα απλό και φιλικό πράγμα το οποίο καταλαβαίνεις αμέσως από τον τρόπο που θα σου μιλήσει. Καλή επιτυχία στα μελλοντικά του σχέδια, ειδικά με την σημαντική  υποστήριξη των x-treme's!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ο μεγάλος αθλητής από την Λαμία ήταν στο εξώφυλλο του περιοδικού Bodybuilding & Fitness των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* τεύχος Νο3, Σεπτέμβριος 1999.
> 
> Ξεφυλλίστε το περιοδικό που είναι διαθέσιμο για όλους στο blog.athlitis.gr
> 
> Στις σελίδες 32-33 θα διαβάσετε μία ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη του Παναγιώτη ενώ στις σελίδες 36-37 ένα πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής που είχε προτείνει για τους αναγνώστες του περιοδικού.


Φωτογραφίες του Παναγιώτη Σιώτη από το αρχείο του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, που εγιναν για τις ανάγκες της συνέντευξης

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Άλλο ένα περιοδικό με εξώφυλλο τον μοναδικό Παναγιώτη Σιώτη είναι πλέον διαθέσιμο προς όλους!
Πρόκειται για το περιοδικό των εκδόσεων* ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος No.12 - Νοέμβριος 2004.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Στο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*, Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος Νο 19- Αύγουστος 2016, υπάρχει το παρακάτω αφιέρωμα του Παναγιώτη Σιώτη.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ο Σιώτης από μου έχει πει, θα προετοιμαστει για τον Μάϊο του 2017!*

 Μερικές φωτογραφίες 
Με τον Βασίλη Μπούρα, το 1997 στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της ΕΟΣΔ



Βackstage στο MR Eλλάς το 1998



ΜR Ελλάς 1999, Γενικός Τίτλος με Βασίλη Γρίβα και Στέλιο Μπουντούλη
Νικητης ο Γρίβας








MR Αιγαίο 2004, με ενα φοβερό Line UP, Kεφαλιανος- Σιώτης- Κωστελέτος-Μπουζιάνας
Νικητής ο Σιώτης με 2ο τον Κεφαλιανό

----------


## Polyneikos

Tωρινές φωτογραφίες του Σιώτη, θα τον δούμε πάνω στην σκηνή τον Μάϊο!

----------


## Polyneikos

Παναγιώτης Σιώτης , 6-7 εβδομάδες πριν τους αγωνες , εχει πιάσει φόρμα και δείχνει οτι και φέτος θα είναι η χρονιά του!

----------


## Polyneikos

Στις 24 Φεβρουαρίου , στις 17:00, στην Λαμία (Όθωνος 1, Πλατεία Λαού), θα πραγματοποιηθεί σεμινάριο Προπονητικής & Διατροφής με βασικους εισηγητές τον Παγκόσμιο Πρωταθλητή *Παναγιώτη Σιώτη* και τον διατροφολόγο *Δημήτρη Νικολάου.*
Η είσοδος θα είναι δωρεάν.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σιώτης Παναγιώτης..Το «βαρύ πυροβολικό» του Ελληνικού Bodybuilding…
Ο Πρωταθλητής που έχει κερδίσει  Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα, Πανευρωπαϊκό, Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα επανέρχεται για άλλη μια "παράσταση" στους αγώνες το 2019 σε συνεργασία με τον Σταύρο Παπαδόπουλο, την επιτυχημένη συνταγή των τελευταίων ετών!
Στόχος; Η κορυφή!

----------


## Polyneikos

Παναγιώτης Σιώτης: Ο Τελευταίος των Μοϊκανών σε μια ακόμη μάχη! 

Διαβάστε στο www.Bodybuilding.gr μια εφ΄όλης της ύλης συνέντευξη-οδοιπορικό μιας πραγματικά μεγάλης πορείας του *Παναγιώτη Σιώτη*  ..
Πανελλήνια, Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα, Πανευρωπαϊκό, Παγκόσμια Πρωταθλήματα, είναι οι τίτλοι ενός πρωταθλητή που συνδέει 3 δεκατίες αγωνιστικού bodybuilding, την χρυσή εποχή του Ελληνικού Bodybuilding της δεκαετίας του ΄90, την δεκαετία του 2000 με τους Γενικούς Τίτλους να διαδέχεται ο ένας τον άλλο και την δεκαετία που διανύουμε που ο Παναγιώτης Σιώτης δηλώνει παρών και πάντα πρωταγωνιστής!
Ο Τελευταίος των Μοϊκανών, όπως τον έχουν αποκαλέσει γνώστες και φίλοι του αθλήματος, δηλώνει έτοιμος για μια ακόμη μάχη, στο Novotel , την 1η Ιουνίου !

----------


## Muscleboss

Θα θελα να δω ποζάρισμα Σιώτη με...




όπως μόνο αυτός ξέρει....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Σαν ολντ σκούλ ο Παναγιώτης το ποζάρισμα το έχει κάνει επιστήμη και το δουλεύει αρκετά και πάντα πάνω σ αυτο που του ταιριάζει , γνωρίζοντας οτι η σωστη παρουσίαση εκτός του οτι ενθουσιάζει κοινο και κριτές , αναδεικνύει ο αθλητής με τον καλύτερο τρόπο το σώμα του 
Και πάντοτε κατεβαίνει σωστα προετοιμασμένος με έμφαση σε κάθε λεπτομέρεια ,ακόμη και να μην κατέβει κάποια φορα στο 100% η να μην του βγεί όπως θα ήθελε είναι πάντα πολύ καλός και δύσκολος αντίπαλος και το έχει δείξει με την πορεία του :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το ατομικό ποζάρισμα του Παναγιώτη Σιώτη στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International, 1 Ioυνίου 2019, στο Novotel
*

----------


## Polyneikos

Άλλο έναν παγκόσμιο τίτλο στην τροπαιοθήκη του προσέθεσε ο εμβληματικός *Σιώτης Παναγιώτης* που πήρε το χρυσό μετάλλιο στην κατηγορία SuperMasters 50+ και κατέκτησε την παγκόσμια κορυφή στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International στην Ουκρανία!
Η νίκη του Λαμιώτη πρωταθλητή του έδωσε την πρόκριση για την Pro κατηγορία όπου ανάμεσα σε ένα σύνολο 15 αθλητών υψηλού επιπέδου το "βαρύ πυροβολικό" της WABBA  βγήκε 2ος (νικητης ο 30χρονος Ουγγρος Adam Dudas) κερδίζοντας παράλληλα χρηματικό έπαθλο 1.500 ευρώ!
Σε συνέντευξή του ανακοίνωσε την απόσυρσή του από τους εγχώριους αγώνες ενώ παράλληλα θα παίξει το 2020 σε διεθνείς αγώνες της Επαγγελματικής κατηγορίας!

*SuperMasters 50+ - 1η θέση*




















*Pro BB - 2η θέση*

















*Οι κυριότερες συμμετοχές του Παναγιώτη Σιώτη:
*

1991 ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα Κεντρικής Ελλάδος1993 IFBB Πανελλήνιο Kύπελλο 90+ 1η θέση1995 IFBB  Πανελλήνιο Kύπελλο 90+  2η θέση *1997* *IFBB** 10**o** Πανελλήνιο* *K**ύπελλο Γενικός Νικητής**1997* *IFBB** Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση* 1997 ΝΑΒΒΑ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση*1998 ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα Κεντρικής Ελλάδας Γενικός Νικητής**1998 ΠΕΣΔ Mr Αιγαίο Γενικός Νικητής*1998 ΠΕΣΔ Mr Ελλάς  +90*1999 ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα Κεντρικής Ελλάδας Γενικός Νικητής*1999 ΠΕΣΔ Mr Ελλάς +902002 IFBB Πρωτάθλημα 1ος +90*2002  ΝΑΒΒΑ Η**ellas* *3ο* *Grand* *Prix** Κρήτης Γενικός Νικητής**2002 * *NABBA* *Hellas* *Grand* *Prix** Πελοποννήσου  Γενικός Νικητής**2002 ΠΣΕΑΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα Γενικός Νικητης * *2004  ΝΑΒΒΑ Η**ellas* *3ο Κυπελλο Αθλότυπος Γενικός Νικητης**2004 1**ο** Grand Prix Genesis* *Λαμία*2004 ΝΑΒBA International – WFF 1η θέση Μεσαία κατηγορία*2004 WABBA Mr* *Αιγαίο Γενικός Νικητής*2004 NABBA Hellas Πρωτάθλημα 1η θέση Μεσαία κατηγορία*2004 ΝΑΒΒΑ* *World* *Championships** 1η θέση Μεσαία κατηγορία**2006* *WABBA** Κύπελλο* *Mr** Οδύσσεια Γενικός Νικητης* 2006 WABBA World Championships 7η θέση2008 ΝΑΒΒΑ Ηellas World Championships 3η θέση2010 NABBA Πανελλήνιο Μasters 1η θέση2010 WABBA Mr Eλλάς2012 NAC Mr Hellas Professionals 1η θέση2012 WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα Overall 3η θέση*2015* *IFBB** Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ Γενικός Νικητής*2015 IFBB 28ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα -100kg 1η θέση*2015 WABBA* *Πρωτάθλημα Γενικός Νικητής**2015 WABBA World* *Championships 1**η* *θέση** Masters**2015* *IBFA* *Mr* *Hellas** Γενικός Νικητής**2017 WABBA International Πρωτάθλημα* *Γενικός Νικητής**2017 WABBA International European Cup* *Γενικός* *Νικητής**201**9** WABBA International Πρωτάθλημα* *Γενικός Νικητής**2019 WABBA World* *Championships 1**η* *θέση** SuperMasters – Pro BB 2**η* *θέση*

----------

